# Onkyo TX-NR616 for HTD Level 2 speakers?



## cbehr (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I'm going to run HTD level 2 bookshelf speakers in the front and their level 2 center and HTD in wall speakers for the real with a BIC America F12 sub. 

I looked at several amps and it seems the Onkyo TX-NR616 is one of the better ones in the $300 +/- range. Anything else I should consider?

Thoughts on this combo with the amp? I'd like to keep the amp around $300 if possible as I'm trying to stay under the $1k mark. This sure is a change from my original Energy take classic 5.1 original idea!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The 616 has quite a few options and plenty of power for your bookshelf speakers. I have the 818 and am very happy with it so far. There are several nice Denon and Yamaha in that price range as well that have just as many happy customers as I am happy with my Onkyo. This year's versions of the Onkyo also have BT built-in, FYI.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

You'll be fine using that Onkyo receiver w/ the HTD L2 books.

It will not take much to make them speakers come to life! Enjoy!!


----------

